# Michael Beasley under investigation for sexual assault



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> PHOENIX - The Scottsdale Police Department confirmed Tuesday that they are investigating an allegation of sexual assault against Phoenix Suns player Michael Beasley.
> 
> The incident reportedly took place on January 13.
> 
> ...


http://www.abc15.com/dpp/sports/spo...-against-phoenix-suns-forward-michael-beasley


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nothing surprises me about this guy anymore.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Ben said:


> Nothing surprises me about this guy anymore.


Yeah, think about how close he was to becoming a Laker.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If I had to list the top 10 NBA players most likely to be linked to sexual assault, he would be on it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who would the other nine be?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

1) Kobe
2) Jason Kidd
3) Andray Blatche
4) Reggie Evans
5) Chris Kaman
6) Larry Sanders (sorry Milwaukee fans)
7) DeMarcus Cousins
8) JR Smith
9) Nick Collison (wild card)


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Beasley seems like he'd be the perfect target for a shakedown, unless he's been hiding his intellect from us all this time. No telling what happened here though.


----------

